# MYSQL Befehl funktioniert nicht



## DonDemf (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

da mein verwendetes CMS PHP Fusion immer alle Umlaute die in die Db geschrieben werden als "ï¿½" einträgt, kommt es zu Problemen.

Diese versuche ich jetzt zu beheben, indem ich ein Update durchführe:


```
<?php
$aendern = "UPDATE fifa_spieler Set
verein = 'FC Bayern München' WHERE verein = 'FC Bayern Mï¿½nchen'";
$update = mysql_query($aendern);
?>
```


Leider funktioniert es nicht und es kommt auch kein error bei mysql_error(); oder ähnlichem.

Weiß wer woran es liegen kann? Die werte bleiben unverändert!


----------



## Raisch (27. Januar 2012)

DonDemf hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da mein verwendetes CMS PHP Fusion immer alle Umlaute die in die Db geschrieben werden als "ï¿½" einträgt, kommt es zu Problemen.
> 
> ...


Versuchs mal damit:

```
$aendern = utf8_encode( 'FC Bayern München' );
$aendern = "UPDATE fifa_spieler Set verein = '$aendern' WHERE verein = 'FC Bayern Mï¿½nchen'";
```

Gruß


----------



## hmmNaGut (27. Januar 2012)

Du solltest schauen, dass du überall das gleiche encoding verwendest. wahrscheinlich utf8?

Eventuell die MYSQL Verbindung auf UTF8 einstellen.

Lg


----------

